# Stinky (nickname)



## ajb287

Merci par avance ! Je cherche un surnom un peu ludique qui signifierait "Stinky". J'ai trouvé "Puant" et "Malodorant" mais ils ne sont pas assez familiers/mignons. Un mot pareil existe-t-il ? C'est pour un livre pour les enfants (le personnage est un petit carlin.)


----------



## Pass_nad

Kipu ? (qui pue...)


----------



## Bezoard

L'empesteur ?


----------



## Michelvar

Jo la fouette?


----------



## tartopom

Petit Putois ?
Mal Lavé ?


----------



## JClaudeK

La Schlingue ?

(s)chlinguer = puer

Mais pour un livre d'enfant, ce n'est pas idéal ....!


----------



## joelooc

S'ils étaient deux il y aurait bien "Nose et Abond", mais bon... Tout seul l'odeur est subjective


----------



## Topsie

Wecome to the forum @ajb287 
I like @Pass_nad's "Kipu"!
(the other suggestions aren't bad either!)

REMARQUE: le mot anglais pour carlin (race de chien) est "pug" qui se prononcerait en français comme "pue"!!!


----------



## wildan1

Topsie said:


> "pug" qui se prononcerait en français comme "pue"



To me, _pug_ rhymes with _bug_, neither of which sound to me like FR _pue_!


----------



## tartopom

Bouboule puante.


----------



## Nicomon

@ wildan1 : I think  Topsie meant  that some  pronounce it _pugue _like the French  _fugue_.

One of my ex coworkers had a pug named _Raisin_ (English meaning).   I thought it was well suited.

Dans le même ordre d'idées que _Putois_, je dirais _Mouffette _(_skunk_).
Ou pour rire... pourquoi pas _Camembert_ qui est un fromage qui pue ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

S'il y a la moindre chance qu'une référence à la préhistoire soit comprise, on peut toujours proposer "Schlingosaurus Rex"ou "Jurassic Pork"...


----------



## Topsie

wildan1 said:


> To me, _pug_ rhymes with _bug_, neither of which sound to me like FR _pue_!


True that! What I meant is that's the way a French person who doesn't understand English would probably read the word "pug"...


----------



## Pass_nad

Maybe also "Peurk" which would be a contraction of "pue" and "beurk" or "Schleurk" (schlingue and beurk)


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas où ajb287 demeure et à quels enfants ce livre s'adresse, mais je précise qu'au Québec,  le verbe « _schlinguer_ » - que je trouve bien laid au son    n'est vraiment pas courant.

Je n'ai pas tout de suite compris « _Jo la fouette _» (Michelvar). 
Je ne connaissais pas ce sens du verbe « fouetter », plus franco-français.


> FAMILIER – Avoir une odeur désagréable. Fromage qui fouette.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> « _schlinger_ » - que je trouve bien laid au son


Le verbe est _schlinguer _(ou _chelinguer_), avec un G dur (encore plus laid ?)

_


			
				JClaudeK said:
			
		


			La Schlingue ?
		
Click to expand...

_ou_ Linguèche _comme surnom verlan ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Je ne connaissais pas ce sens du verbe « fouetter », plus franco-français.


Eh oui, "ça fouette/ ça chlingue" sont connus de tout le monde en France.



Nicomon said:


> le verbe « _schlinguer_ » - que je trouve bien laid au son


Ça correspond à une odeur bien désagréable, convient donc bien dans certaines situations ...... .


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> ou _chelinguer_


Je ne connais pas cette orthographe et ne l'ai trouvée dans aucun dictionnaire.


----------



## Nicomon

J'allais corriger l'erreur de frappe avant que tu me cites, wildan. C'est fait.

Extrait d'Antidote :  † Graphie recommandée : *chlinguer* (avec une graphie simplifiée).

@ JClaudeK :  je connais le sens du verbe.  Je dis seulement que je ne l'aime pas et que ce n'est pas courant au Québec.
Dans cet exemple de Victor Hugo,  j'aurais dit : _puer de la gueule_.


> − _En partic._ Avoir une haleine fétide. _Les enfants, il faut dormir, mes jeunes humains. C'est très mauvais de ne pas dormir. Ça vous fait *schlinguer du couloir*, ou, comme on dit dans le grand monde, puer de la gueule_ (Hugo,_Misér._, t. 2, 1862, p. 168).


 L'orthographe « chelinguer » est dans le CNRTL


> Rob. 1985: ,,On écrit aussi _chelinguer, chlinguer_``.
> *Étymol. et Hist. * *1.* 1846 _schelinguer_ « sentir mauvais (de la bouche) » (_L'Intérieur des prisons_ ds Sain. _Sources Arg._ t. 2, p. 174);
> *2.* 1868 intrans. « sentir très mauvais » (Flaub., _Corresp._, p. 362).  Orig. obsc.



De toutes façons, à mon avis ça ne convient pas comme surnom de chien dans un livre pour enfants.

Je reviens à mes « Camembert » ou « Mouffette ».


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> à mon avis ça ne convient pas comme surnom de chien dans un livre pour enfants.



J'ai un petit chien qui pète souvent ; quand mon petit-fils avait 5 ans, il l'a surnommé _Puduku_ !


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> De toutes façons, à mon avis ça ne convient pas comme surnom de chien dans un livre pour enfants.


Nous sommes d'accord, voir #6.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> « Pas idéal » est un *euphémisme*.


Oui, en effet.
J'aurais cru que cette précision _(understatement_ !) serait suffisamment claire pour tout le monde ..... .


----------



## Locape

wildan1 said:


> J'ai un petit chien qui pète souvent ; quand mon petit-fils avait 5 ans, il l'a surnommé _Puduku_ !


Je crois en effet que c'est ce que les enfants choisiraient comme surnom, mais c'est plutôt leurs parents qui risquent de ne pas aimer ! À se demander si les livres pour enfants sont vraiment pour eux !


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> J'aurais cru que cette précision _(understatement_ !) serait suffisamment claire pour tout le monde ..... .


 Ironie ou raillerie non bienvenue.  Comme la litote est très courante au Québec, j'avais compris...
J'ai supprimé mon post précédent mais il est clair que l'argot ou le verlan - trop marqués - ne conviennent pas du tout.
Je ne suggérerais pas un québécisme non plus, sans savoir à qui le livre s'adresse.

_Puduku _marche bien pour un chien qui pète.  Mais pas s'ils l'appellent  _Stinky _parce qu'il  pue de partout.   





> Pugs are known to be one of the stinkiest dog breeds. Now let’s take a look at some of the reasons that your Pug smells bad, then we’ll take a look at what you can do to make him/her smell better.


 Why Do Pugs Smell and How to Control The Bad Dog Odor

Allons-y pour un complet antonyme :   _*Parfum.*_ 
Bof... pas drôle ?  Pas assez ludique ?  Tant pis, je rends mon tablier.

Je précise en terminant,  pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas déjà, que le putois (polecat ou fitch) et la mouffette ou sconse (skunk) sont deux animaux différents.  Voir ce fil : mouffette / putois

Je serais quand même curieuse de connaître le choix final d'ajb287, qui a mis des  partout et un* 🙏* au post 11.


----------



## nutcase7

Gazouille ou Cocotte?


----------



## BUCK52

"le putois" , il "fouette"....


----------



## ph_l

si la "cible lectorale" est les enfants de 4-5 ans, "Doukipu" (et ça rappellera 'Zazie dans le métro' aux parents...)
"Schlingo" ?
Pour rebondir sur la proposition de Buck52, "La Fouette" (si la bestiole est une femelle).


----------



## nutcase7

Tuputoi comme jeu de mot 'Tu pues, toi/putois'


----------



## joelooc

O'Doran puisque c'est un mâle


----------



## Topsie

joelooc said:


> O'Doran puisque c'est un mâle


.... et un irlandais de surcroit !


----------



## joelooc

Topsie said:


> .... et un irlandais de surcroit !


To all my fuse happy Irish friends: I cannot be held responsible for the above statement


----------



## Topsie

@joelooc You started it!
Now I'm going to get my head chopped off by a moderator for chit-chatting!  
(I really should have edited my post #30 and mentioned that I _love _Irish coffee, U2, St Patrick's Day, shamrocks, Oscar Wilde & Liam Neeson.... though I draw a line at The Black Stuff!) 

Irish surnames often begin with “*O’*,” stemming from “Ó” meaning “the grandson of” or “descendant of” ... therefore *O'*_*Doran *_is the Anglicized form of the Gaelic _Ó Deoradháin_ (descendant of _Deoradhán _-  the word _deoradh _means pilgrim or stranger...)


----------



## Bezoard

Topsie said:


> Irish surnames often begin with “*O’*,” stemming from “Ó” meaning “the grandson of” or “descendant of” ... therefore *O'*_*Doran *_is the Anglicized form of the Gaelic _Ó Deoradháin_


You are sure it's not _O Deodorant !_
(I tried to get back to the subject-matter of this thread !)


----------

